# Water Heater 1/2 inch pipes



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Just add bushings to the existing 1/2" there, from 1/2" to 3/4" the connect it up to heater, thats what I would do.


----------



## tke402 (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. Looking to the future I may add another bathroom will I have to worry about the 1/2 inch pipe then? Is there an advantage to 3/4 inch pipe. Someone mentioned you may notice water presure decrease if someone is running the dish water and your taking a shower if you have only 1/2. Is this true.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes if you upgade in the future upgade pipes to 3/4"


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

what kind of pipe?galvanized iron or sweat copper?or what?? How far is it 1/2 NOW,,how much pipe would have to be changed to have all 3/4???


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

My house was built in 1959 and until recently two full baths were piped with 1/2". There wasn't a stick of 3/4" in the house and you know what? It worked fine! It is less than ideal, but will work for you in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## jclayw (Oct 3, 2008)

*be safe*

:huhlease note this is a gas water heater it should be replaced by a licensed plumber safety is most important! But yes the lines should be3/4 in and out from water heater


tke402 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to replace my 40 gallon tank water heater (gas). I purchased a new one from Lowes with the install kit. It looks like the nipples and flex lines in the kit are 3/4 inch but I have 1/2 inch for both the cold and hot pipes on the existing hot water tank. What do I do? Everyone I have asked so far has 3/4 inch pipes at the water heater. My house is a 1964 ranch house and the heater is from 1993. My main supply line is 3/4 then it gets reduced to 1/2 inch to the tank. Is this a time to upgrade all pipes to 3/4 inch? or is there a 1/2 inch install kit with adapters to fit 3/4 inch nipples? Is there an advantage to 3/4 inch pipe?
> 
> ...


----------



## Marvin Gardens (Sep 30, 2008)

3/4 inch is code. Go with pex, very easy to use and is really solid. Will last for 50 years and is cheaper than copper.

I am a big fan of going to 1/2 inch just because it doesn't waste as much water waiting for the "heat". 1/2 inch lines take less that half that of 3/4 inch and the hot water will get there quicker. 

I replaced my 3/4 out of my tankless with 1/2 inch pex. I know it isn't code but the tankless water heater can't heat enough water to keep a 1/2 in line supplied so there is no argument for the decreased flow of the 1/2 inch line. My tankless does about 5 gpm.

I have a low flow shower head and it keeps up just fine.

The nice part is that I get hot water to the faucet faster and use less water and have less hot water sitting in the lines when I turn it off.

Eventually all lines end up at 1/2 inch. While I can see the need for a 3/4 in feeder line for a large house my modest home does just fine with 1/2 everywhere except for the incoming to the center of the house. From there it is all 1/2.

When I was a firefighter I appreciated the larger hose and the difference between a 1 1/2 inch attack line and a 1 3/4 inch attack line saved my life more that once. Just 1/4 inch made a huge difference.

But I am just filling the tub, taking a shower, washing clothes and dishes and watering the lawn at home. I am not on fire and don't need hundred of gallons per minute.


----------

